# Webmail Alternative

## ixion

The only software I use that requires mod_php is squirrelmail. Now that I'm reloading everything, I'd like to not have all those dependencies sitting around. Does anyone have a non-php webmail suggestion?

cheers!  :Smile: 

```

# emerge mod_php -p

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/aspell-0.50.5-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/mhash-0.9.2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/tiff-3.7.1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/pdflib-5.0.4_p1-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libmcrypt-2.5.7  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml2-2.6.16  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgpg-error-1.0-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libgcrypt-1.1.94  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxslt-1.1.9-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sablotron-1.0  

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libwww-5.4.0-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.8  

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/c-client-2002e-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-1.3.1-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/mod_php-4.3.10  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-php/php-4.3.10  

```

----------

## j-m

 *ixion wrote:*   

> The only software I use that requires mod_php is squirrelmail. Now that I'm reloading everything, I'd like to not have all those dependencies sitting around. Does anyone have a non-php webmail suggestion?
> 
> 

 

Mission impossible...

----------

## ixion

 *j-m wrote:*   

>  *ixion wrote:*   The only software I use that requires mod_php is squirrelmail. Now that I'm reloading everything, I'd like to not have all those dependencies sitting around. Does anyone have a non-php webmail suggestion?
> 
>  
> 
> Mission impossible...

 

hardly the answer I'm looking for  :Wink:   :Razz: 

----------

## j-m

Sorry. You need some scripting language to do the stuff. Plain HTML has no IMAP connectors, has no MySQL connectors, etc. etc. You could get something like Java web client, but that is also something what you do not probably want.

----------

## ixion

There aren't any perl or python (is python possible to use webmail with?) clients out there?

I suppose this is opening a can of worms, but why is PHP the self-proclaimed standard nowadays? I see more security releases for PHP than any other scripting language. The dependencies alone are a little frightening. Is there something magical about PHP that Perl, Python, etc can't match?

cheers  :Smile: 

----------

## j-m

 *ixion wrote:*   

> There aren't any perl or python (is python possible to use webmail with?) clients out there?
> 
> I suppose this is opening a can of worms, but why is PHP the self-proclaimed standard nowadays? I see more security releases for PHP than any other scripting language. The dependencies alone are a little frightening. Is there something magical about PHP that Perl, Python, etc can't match?
> 
> 

 

Uhm, you want to use perl and get rid of dependencies? That must be a good joke. I have some 100 perl packages installed.  :Laughing: 

----------

## ixion

 *j-m wrote:*   

>  *ixion wrote:*   There aren't any perl or python (is python possible to use webmail with?) clients out there?
> 
> I suppose this is opening a can of worms, but why is PHP the self-proclaimed standard nowadays? I see more security releases for PHP than any other scripting language. The dependencies alone are a little frightening. Is there something magical about PHP that Perl, Python, etc can't match?
> 
>  
> ...

 

I already have perl installed for other things.. I don't want to install something I don't need. If I already have perl, why not use something that uses what I is already installed instead of loading a bunch more dependencies.

----------

## j-m

 *ixion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I already have perl installed for other things.. I don't want to install something I don't need. If I already have perl, why not use something that uses what I is already installed instead of loading a bunch more dependencies.

 

I don´t know of any webmail written in (pure) Perl. Use e.g. Mail-IMAPClient and write your own.  :Smile: 

----------

## ixion

I knew it would come to that, but just wanted to check if there were possibly any alternatives.. thanks for your advice..

/me runs off and starts playing with perl..  :Wink: 

----------

## travisau

my personal favorite perl based webmail package

http://www.openwebmail.org

----------

## justanothergentoofanatic

Courier has a webmail client done in C (sqwebmail). No dependancies needed. It even has built-in spell checking and GPG. However, the interface is not as nice as squirrelmail's.

-Mike

----------

## codergeek42

NeoMail maybe? It's written using Perl. (Not in Portage)

----------

## j-m

 *travisau wrote:*   

> my personal favorite perl based webmail package
> 
> http://www.openwebmail.org

 

Uh, I really cannot recommend OpenWebmail to anyone. That one simply sucks. BTW, it is based on Neomail, which is dead now (last version out in November 2003).

----------

## ixion

 *justanothergentoofanatic wrote:*   

> Courier has a webmail client done in C (sqwebmail). No dependancies needed. It even has built-in spell checking and GPG. However, the interface is not as nice as squirrelmail's.
> 
> -Mike

 

sqwebmail looks promising. I downloaded and configured/installed it, but getting this error in my logs:

```

[error] Unrecognized character \\x7F at /var/www/cgi-bin/sqwebmail line 1.\n

```

Anyone run into this before?

----------

## justanothergentoofanatic

Hrm...are you sure that apache is trying to execute the script and not read it?

-Mike

----------

